
Show HN: Ethnode, a Lightweight Alternative to Ganache-CLI - timdaub
https://github.com/vrde/ethnode
======
timdaub
Hi HN,

ethnode is actually built mostly by my dear friend @vrde. We had quite some
frustration setting up our own private nodes for Ethereum. Ganache-CLI didn't
always work for us.

That's why @vrde took the opportunity to build ethnode. It's essentially just
a JavaScript wrapper around geth or parity in clique (Geth) or InstantSeal
(Parity) mode.

With geth it's compatible with
[http://remix.ethereum.org](http://remix.ethereum.org). Both Parity and Geth
are compatible with truffle.

The tool is pretty young still and if you have feature requests or bugs,
please open an issue on GitHub.

I use it on a daily basis to develop my smart contracts.

Feedback, usage and contributions are obviously welcome :) Give it a try!

$ npm i -g ethnode && ethnode

